# Happy Fathers Day!!!!



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

*Happy Fathers Day!!!!!*


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Why thank you ...and happy fathers day to you STOGI:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes happy fathers' day!
enjoys those hugs and kisses from the little ones


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy fathers day everyone!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Happy Father's Day everybody!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

All you fathers out there be sure and take the time to enjoy it. This is your day

I know i'm going to enjoy mine.:bigok:


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Happy father's day to all :beerchug:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks and back at ya!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks and right back at all the fathers out there.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks and if your dad is still around call him or go see him,may not be here tomorrow.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, and Happy Fathers Day to everyone from my family.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Daddies Day to all also!!!

So what did yaa'll get?

I got a new fishing reel, some knubbin's from the wife and got to go to the daughters ballet recital (grrrr...).

No toys for the Brute, but I have not got my own gift for myself yet.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Same thing I get everyday.... a butt chew'n:thinking:


----------

